# Downsizing to a smaller lathe



## Shopgeezer (Dec 31, 2021)

We will be moving to a retirement property soon and I am considering a miniature machine shop in a corner of the residence. No room for my present metal shop machines. In the eternal quest for a smaller lathe I came across this one from Little Machine Shop

HiTorque 8.5x20 Bench Lathe, Deluxe 7550 - LittleMachineShop.com

It is their version of a Sieg SC4. Seems to have some quality to it as opposed to the plastic miniature lathes everybody sells. It even offers power cross feed and has a 1.3 hp motor. Unfortunately it only comes with a three jaw chuck. All the usual accessories ( face plate, steady rests, 4 jaw chuck ) have to be purchased in an accessory kit for extra money. It's an expensive little item, but then I shouldn't be trying to locate a quality small lathe if I am going to complain about the price. 

Anybody ever used one of these?  Am I off base trying to buy a small lathe?  Should I just tell the wife that the new place has to have room for a full machine shop?  Would anyone like to bury the body if I do that?

DonM


----------



## dnalot (Dec 31, 2021)

Shopgeezer said:


> Would anyone like to bury the body if I do that?



I have a tractor with a backhoe.

Mark T


----------



## Shopgeezer (Dec 31, 2021)

Keep in touch, I might need you.


----------



## RM-MN (Dec 31, 2021)

Just for comparison.









						9" x 19" Benchtop Metal Lathe at Grizzly.com
					

<h1>M1049 Shop Fox 9" x 19" Benchtop Metal Lathe</h1> <h2>Why pay for extra capacity when most lathe projects are well within the capability of this great tool?</h2> <p>The bench-sized 3/4 HP M1049 9" x 19" Metal Lathe from Shop Fox has all the features and precision of the larger lathes, but at...




					www.grizzly.com


----------



## lee webster (Dec 31, 2021)

I think Andrew Whale of 'Learning turning metal' on youtube uses one of these lathes. Could be worth you having a look.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jan 1, 2022)

Shopgeezer said:


> We will be moving to a retirement property soon and I am considering a miniature machine shop in a corner of the residence. No room for my present metal shop machines. In the eternal quest for a smaller lathe I came across this one from Little Machine Shop
> 
> HiTorque 8.5x20 Bench Lathe, Deluxe 7550 - LittleMachineShop.com
> 
> ...


Do as I did.  When the little wifey complained about me kikking her out of the bedroom so the lathe could go in her spot, I was forced to put her on a chain at the dog house.  She barks and howls a lot.  In this extremely cold weather I considered putting a heater out in the doghouse just to kee0p her water from freezing.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jan 1, 2022)

Before getting any small lathe, chek to see if it will do left hand threads if you will ever be needing that functions.  My experience is if they donot explicitly say "LH threads", then they won't do it.  Of course you can always build a reversing idler.  I bought an Enco and didn't notice this feature--I needed tht feature and kikt by own a$$ two months later when I found Grizz had the same sized lathe for a few bucks less and WITH LH thtreads.


----------



## ajoeiam (Jan 1, 2022)

Shopgeezer said:


> We will be moving to a retirement property soon and I am considering a miniature machine shop in a corner of the residence. No room for my present metal shop machines. In the eternal quest for a smaller lathe I came across this one from Little Machine Shop
> 
> HiTorque 8.5x20 Bench Lathe, Deluxe 7550 - LittleMachineShop.com
> 
> ...


At the risk of sounding like I do know what I'm doing - - - - 

If you haven't yet bought the property - - - options 
1. find a property that has a 2 car garage option (use the 2nd space better get 3 car option and use 2 - - live large) 
2. if you won't be driving (doubtful in NA) add a garage 
3. check your property regs and if allowed buy a 20' container, insulate finish and install shop
      (challenging but doable) 
if you have bought the property - - - 
1. expand the garage 
2. add a garage (see previous #2) 
3. see previous #3

now if you've already committed to an apartment then your options shrank.
1. go ahead with buying everything smaller and hopefully you will be allowed some space 
         (wouldn't be my preferred solution!) 
2. some properties have storage rooms for rent 
    there you go - - - move your stuff 
3. find commercial storage in close proximity (easy walking) 
    move your stuff 

Dunno - - - but - - - hopefully the ideas might be useful! 

(I started the wife on a number of hobbies - - - - long before retirement. 
I try not to mutter too much at the yarn stash that is threatening to overflow a couple rooms (LOL). 
I'm not planning on leaving this property until I really can't get around and then I think I might be ready to give up all my toys. 
    (that's a very long list already and not getting any shorter - - - lol) 
Then swmbo isn't qutie so tough to deal with.)

If I bury you - - - - do I get your toys? (LOL)


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 1, 2022)

Those that know of Clickspring may be able to confirm or deny my belief that he uses one of those 8.5 inch lathes alongside a smaller one: Extreme quality and detail work using mostly brass.

I have considered one of those myself, but I really want "More." Meanwhile I still have my 7x lathe and have started a "house shop" with smaller machines. 

I think it's a sign of the times that rising prices on everything has partly resulted in the accessories that come with machines to be reduced in order to advertise a lower price.

I am NOT affiliated with LMS, but I have been satisfied with all the interactions and purchases I have done with them. I would consider their lathe. In all fairness, I am also NOT afiliated with Grizzly, but I would consider their version if they offered a more completely accessorized package that seemed a workable deal for me. I have had good experiences working with knowledgeable staff from both companies.

--

I think I am going to be in your shoes in the future, and I am working through what I may end up with: thus the house shop in process:

Here are some of my thoughts: Larger capacity means larger and heavier projects and larger and heavier raw materials so downsizing means accross the board.  I will have to reduce the scope of what I do to avoid materials that many will consider too dangerous to keep inside. I will have to arrange my shop and storage areas so "the people" can coexist with them in the house. Smaller also means maybe I can have a work area that can be covered or screened from view so that partially completed work can be left set up.

Only you can decide what you want to do and then plan to work within those ideas.

Let us know how things work out....


--ShopShoe


----------



## Bentwings (Jan 1, 2022)

Shopgeezer said:


> We will be moving to a retirement property soon and I am considering a miniature machine shop in a corner of the residence. No room for my present metal shop machines. In the eternal quest for a smaller lathe I came across this one from Little Machine Shop
> 
> HiTorque 8.5x20 Bench Lathe, Deluxe 7550 - LittleMachineShop.com
> 
> ...


don’t forget the weight issue for each machine there are roll around frames but I suspect leveling an issue we have a grizzly 10 x 22 but it has the optional 3 phase converter motor this is a unique thing not often noted ours has the vFD . This little lathe has rediculous power with digital rpm and single from . The big issue is that it does not have reverse on the lead screw this means cutting toward the chuck I was taught not to do this also means no left hand threads very rare the G 602 version has an online conversion to reverse the lead screw. Or variant has a completely different gear train so that doesn’t work there are work around but for now we just live with it. Explore how the machines operate. Grizzly does have manuals on line so you can look at them many small machines don’t have this. I woul not hesitate to contact suppliers with a list of questions  also consider any optional base. If you have limited space it may be hard to build a base. That usually takes its own machines. Maybe a friend could help you out there. We had to use a cherry picker to lift this thing. The mill was even heavier. I didn’t have much input or we would have got other construction on the mill. It has too many travel limitations. Just adding a rotary table make height problems.  I’d say get as much power as you can. If you get into any tough materials like 4130 or 4150 even some tool steels can be a struggle with some dart machines our little cut off band saw has. Hard time with tough stuff. It’s hard to use cutting oil without a mess we do use a saw wax from the weld shop that really helps.
Byron


----------



## ChazzC (Jan 1, 2022)

ShopShoe said:


> Those that know of Clickspring may be able to confirm or deny my belief that he uses one of those 8.5 inch lathes alongside a smaller one: Extreme quality and detail work using mostly brass.
> 
> I have considered one of those myself, but I really want "More." Meanwhile I still have my 7x lathe and have started a "house shop" with smaller machines.
> 
> ...




Don,

I am also not affiliated with LMS, but have one of their mini-mills and over the last few years have gotten to know the folks out there pretty well. They are good, honest people, and SIEG machines made to their spec are good quality and good value. I have a very small basement shop (25' x 14', but 70% is taken up by heating & cooling plant, water heater, dehumidifier, access alleys and storage, so my work area is more like 9' x 12', which includes benches & machines), so I opted for mini-machines (7 x16 lathe & LMS 3990 mill) rather than bench-size: as much as I often wish I had the bench-size versions (8.5 x 20 lathe & large bench mill) to have a little more capacity and rigidity, I just don't have the space and the weights would have meant significant disassembly/re-assembly in order to move them into place (plus double the investment).

Good luck with the move and enjoy your new shop!


Charlie


----------



## Bentwings (Jan 1, 2022)

ChazzC said:


> Don,
> 
> I am also not affiliated with LMS, but have one of their mini-mills and over the last few years have gotten to know the folks out there pretty well. They are good, honest people, and SIEG machines made to their spec are good quality and good value. I have a very small basement shop (25' x 14', but 70% is taken up by heating & cooling plant, water heater, dehumidifier, access alleys and storage, so my work area is more like 9' x 12', which includes benches & machines), so I opted for mini-machines (7 x16 lathe & LMS 3990 mill) rather than bench-size: as much as I often wish I had the bench-size versions (8.5 x 20 lathe & large bench mill) to have a little more capacity and rigidity, I just don't have the space and the weights would have meant significant disassembly/re-assembly in order to move them into place (plus double the investment).
> 
> ...


I’m not aligned with anyone either. One device we talked about for a long time was a tool grinder you can not go so long with just a bench grinder and bless you have a variety of wheels you just can only do so much some guys are realy creative with them however . We finally got one and it has changed about everything . I lik to hone my high speed stuff especially for soft materials but even tough stuff I still get clean finishes. Carbide does well on some things but do remember it is sintered so what looks like a razor edge doesn’t really last long. They are good for relatively heavy cuts. The grizzly can realy power through with the 3 phase motor.  We have a collection of end mills already. We have a quick change tool post and  quite a pile of holders now. We finally got a full set of collets for the mill so it works it pretty well. The rotary table has been on order for 3 months and still don’t have it the old one is worn out.  I saw a micro cnc machine last night but I just can’t shake that many dollars out.  Eyes are bigger than pocket book. LOL 
Byron


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 1, 2022)

I own one of these LMS 8.5" X 20 Deluxe lathes and am very happy with it.  This model has the DROs which are very nice.  It is a small lathe and it is not as ridgid as a larger lathe, of course.  The compound is not real ridgid and I often will remove it and bolt my tool post to the cross slide with an adapter plate.  I also find myself running slower with smaller cuts to eliminate the chatter on precision passes. It has plenty of power for all types of materials, tool steel, stainless steel, 1144, cast iron.  If you are willining to understand and live with the limitations of a lathe this size, the Little Machine Shop Deluxe Bench top lathe is a good choice.  The folks at LMS are awesome and have been very accomodating and helpful over the years.


----------



## ppt (Jan 2, 2022)

hello, Exentrique is right : little machine, little cut
just keep the phone of someone having big machine, just in case


----------



## SmithDoor (Jan 2, 2022)

I know downsizing the lathe and mill.
 So now I have a bench mill and a SB 9

Dave 



Shopgeezer said:


> We will be moving to a retirement property soon and I am considering a miniature machine shop in a corner of the residence. No room for my present metal shop machines. In the eternal quest for a smaller lathe I came across this one from Little Machine Shop
> 
> HiTorque 8.5x20 Bench Lathe, Deluxe 7550 - LittleMachineShop.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Steamchick (Jan 3, 2022)

I have an 8" x 16" with variable speed  750W PM DC motor. 








						DB7VS Lathe - Metalworking Bench Hobby Metal Lathe
					

The DB7VS lathe is one of our most popular model makers lathes. Providing outstanding reliability and build quality, ideal for bench mounting with an additional stand also available, making it an essential for your home workshop.




					www.chesterhobbystore.com
				



Great when over 300rpm, but limited time below that before the over-temp system cuts-in. (I have added an extra fan in the motor chamber, but not sure it is very effective!). Also, below 200rpm it is sadly lacking in torque. Therefore I struggle with cast iron over 2" diameter. Knocking the hard black iron off a cast lump (2" dia) recently took an age... but at 1 1/2" the core grey iron was good for 300rpm and 0.010" cuts at the slowest longitudinal feed rate... But when retired we have the time to not need to rush things. It is a good occupation on a wet afternoon... (My bench tools consume hours, without achieving a great deal!).
So your "high torque!" machine sounds better... Maybe the 1000 Watt (1.34 HP) brushless DC drive will be superior at low speeds? - Does anyone know? - It may be a worthwhile conversion for my lathe? (Why don't lathe suppliers give torque, versus speed, material cutting rates, etc. in their specs?)

K2


----------



## Niterate (Jan 28, 2022)

ShopShoe said:


> Those that know of Clickspring may be able to confirm or deny my belief that he uses one of those 8.5 inch lathes alongside a smaller one: Extreme quality and detail work using mostly brass.


.. I like Chris's vids very much, the red one's the Seig C4 which he laments that it's not a hardend bed, the other a Sherline which he uses the motor of, on occasion mounted to the cross slide to drive profile cutters for gear teeth, using a stepper on the rear to index the gear being cut in spindle.  The (blue, newer?) third one I'm unsure. But yes a very cluey fellow indeed.

I do miss his longer format vids, like the first channel, the short's are ok but lack the commentary which I find intstructive.


----------



## Henry K (Jan 29, 2022)

One option I would like to mention is renting a 1 or 2 car garage in the neighborhood and putting in some insulation and a heater. About 1967-8, while studying for my BSIE engineering degree, I worked part time for a machinist who was getting all the aerospace jobs he could handle in a rented 2 car garage. He was doing jobs for Link, Kearfott, and Bendix who were big guys in the aerospace field. He even installed a toilet (a "camping toilet" will do for a hobby shop). I am actually thinking of doing this in a few years when I will "have" to move closer to my 2 daughters.


----------



## hanermo3 (Jan 29, 2022)

Fwiw..
I changed my original motor to an ac servo drive (2.5kW continuous) with 1:3 HTD 8/30 belt drive.

There is about 30x more torque at all speeds, including 1 rpm or less, and the benefit is immense, incredible, outstanding.
I never ever thought that the torque would matter, but it really really does.

I tried a DC drive before, as a shop-built servo. Ok, as a servo, but so-so otherwise.
Sparks, noisy, wear, heats, not so much torque.

On the VMC originally with a bridgeport M head of 2/3 HP, 3-phase, I now have a VFD+3 phase motor at 1:1.3 rpm increase.
So I can run the ISO30 spindle at 8000 rpm at need.
Because 3-phase motors are really cheap, I went with 2.5 kW. 180€.
This has lots of torque, given that I work in steel, and typically 10-12 mm cutters or less.

In theory, according to the manufacturers, I will be able to rigid tap in steel with the VFD (with an encoder).

hth



Steamchick said:


> So your "high torque!" machine sounds better... Maybe the 1000 Watt (1.34 HP) brushless DC drive will be superior at low speeds? - Does anyone know? - It may be a worthwhile conversion for my lathe? (Why don't lathe suppliers give torque, versus speed, material cutting rates, etc. in their specs?)
> 
> K2


----------



## Courierdog (Jan 29, 2022)

the LMS 7500 has Reversible lead screw allows for right- and left-hand threading per the spec features.


----------



## Courierdog (Jan 29, 2022)

Also note the High Torque versions of the Sieg Lathes have induction hardened ways. I am very impressed with my LMS purchases, and the follow up from LMS is extremely help full. I had an issue with my LMS Mill 3960 as I could not find the draw bar for the R8 Arbors. Roger got back to me and said it was included in my original shipment, sure enough, after more searching I found it. Things not in use here are packaged in Plastic containers like Baker Boxes, we had a flood in our basement and since then I have Gone out of my way to ensure nothing will get wet again. We rectified the problem, Back Flow valve was installed backwards. Even still once bitten twice shy. The plastic boxes keep everything dry, dust free and SWARF resistant. All the LMS High Torque machines use Japanese bearings, Hardened ways, All metal Gears. LMS has a wide range of GEARS I purchased the entire set Imperial and Metric for my Lathe. Plus I purchased the Quick Change Tool Post as well, this is a real Time Saver.
As a Side Note, finding Metric Drills in Canada is difficult unless you only want standard metric sizes like 1, 2, 3, 4 ETC. I ended up ordering my tapping drills and reamers directly from China the 5 qty was cheaper then qty 1 from a Canadian Distributor, and more accessible then the availability and searching here in the frozen North of Edmonton.


----------



## clockworkcheval (Jan 30, 2022)

On a good place for your workshop I suggest to take a good hard look at the separate kitchen. You may find that when you move the kitchen stuff to a corner of the living room the quality of the daily food will not really suffer. And you have opened up an excellent place where you machines will feel at home. And when you leave most of the kitchen cabinets in place your tools and loose equipment will have prime storage space.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jan 30, 2022)

clockworkcheval said:


> On a good place for your workshop I suggest to take a good hard look at the separate kitchen. You may find that when you move the kitchen stuff to a corner of the living room the quality of the daily food will not really suffer. And you have opened up an excellent place where you machines will feel at home. And when you leave most of the kitchen cabinets in place your tools and loose equipment will have prime storage space.


Or, you can do as I suggested elsewhere, kik the wifey out into the doghouse and put the lathe and milling machine in her place in the bedroom.  If she howls during the winterr, you can check her chain and put a heater in the doghouse.  Watch out that her water bowl doesn't freeze.  The quality of meals will not suffer in this case either.


----------



## Shopgeezer (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh I am very sure I know who would be in the doghouse. Only question is whether the roof will be high enough for the mill.


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

Brave man, or a wife that does not read, or one that does not read the posts.
It would be very different if the chain reached the computer, and she knew your password. Ha Ha
Guess who would be lucky to have a non leaking roof over the doghouse then.
always be careful of those who can read, some actually learn by reading, others learn to spell LAWYER.


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 1, 2022)

Courierdog said:


> Brave man, or a wife that does not read, or one that does not read the posts.
> It would be very different if the chain reached the computer, and she knew your password. Ha Ha
> Guess who would be lucky to have a non leaking roof over the doghouse then.
> always be careful of those who can read, some actually learn by reading, others learn to spell LAWYER.


Don't worry, she doesn't know how to get off her chain.


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

Or So you assume (ass-u-me)!!


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 1, 2022)

Courierdog said:


> Or So you assume (ass-u-me)!!


She did try to chew thru the chain but only broke a tooth.  When first out there, she howled an awful lot but the cattle prod stopped that.


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

Right there is the "sign" of a man who only thinks she cannot read nor has friends who can, worse friends who can pick a lock, and even far more costly, friends  who know one of those lawyers, Solicitor, Barrister. 
You my friend are in for a world of hurt.
In Today's society, even sounding like this can COST YOU B-I-G Time.
Just Think If Boris's New wife decided to tell .....ALL........
Or Trump's wife decided she wanted .......pay back..................in real Money and not just TRUMP Bucks!!!


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 1, 2022)

Courierdog said:


> Right there is the "sign" of a man who only thinks she cannot read nor has friends who can, worse friends who can pick a lock, and even far more costly, friends  who know one of those lawyers, Solicitor, Barrister.
> You my friend are in for a world of hurt.
> In Today's society, even sounding like this can COST YOU B-I-G Time.
> Just Think If Boris's New wife decided to tell .....ALL........
> Or Trump's wife decided she wanted .......pay back..................in real Money and not just TRUMP Bucks!!!


I'm not a politician and I don't care at all about modern day propaganda, feel good politics, new speak nor, particularly, political correctness.  If one cannot recognize a bad joke then one should stop recognizing at all.  Did I ever tell you about my studies on "jokes"?  You probably don't want to read it.


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

No! 
However you tolerate, wife, jokes!! 
So please consider everything with a large dose of rhetoric salt to ensure your virtual sanity, and humour!!
Thanks for Listening


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 1, 2022)

Courierdog said:


> No!
> However you tolerate, wife, jokes!!
> So please consider everything with a large dose of rhetoric salt to ensure your virtual sanity, and humour!!
> Thanks for Listening


We should never take ourselves too seriously.

Here is truly who I am for your benefit:  I am the King--nay, Emperor of Fools.  I am the most foolish person in the Known Universe, so naturally that makes my claim of being the King of Fools valid.  Since all persons are at least a little bit foolish, that makes me YOUR KING!  So as a foolish king, I expect you to get on your knees and kiss my feets and then my a**. 

I love "trap" jokes.  I've know some really nasty ones too, ones in which, if you don't stand back, you're likely to get punched.  Generally, jokes show the ignorance of the teller and often of the listener.  Did you know that General Grant frowned upon bad jokes?  He is known to never have used a bad word either, and he didn't tolerate it except for his watch-dog who would yeall and scream profanities if he thot Grant got anywhere near a bottle of booze.


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

Well king Richard, Im just an apprentice of life at 80 so I bow to no one except the Queen herself.


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 1, 2022)

Courierdog said:


> Well king Richard, Im just an apprentice of life at 80 so I bow to no one except the Queen herself.


I wasn't thimpfking of bowing so much as kneeling.


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

You sir, are a card and need serious dealing with. cheers


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 1, 2022)

Courierdog said:


> You sir, are a card and need serious dealing with. cheers


Yes, is true, my faithful subject.  Please vote for me.


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

We Canadians will NEVER bow the knee to an American monarch.


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 1, 2022)

Courierdog said:


> We Canadians will NEVER bow the knee to an American monarch.


Yes, I know.  However, I am not a citizen of America, I am a citizen of the Known Universe.  Anywya, You have hyour queen who is senile and a monarchy that is falling apart.


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

You are speaking with a Royalist linage of United Empire Loyalists, who have all served in Royal Regiments, or Royal Navy / Royal Canadian Navy. One is still serving.


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

They may stumble, but not fall, the commonwealth maybe getting smaller, as fewer understand their true value in the unity of Government and the traditions that help prevent the likes of Jan 6


----------



## Courierdog (Feb 1, 2022)

Enough politics and back to the topic of discussion of *Downsizing To A Smaller Lathe
A very worth while Topic as not everyone can find a home for full sized machine tools.*


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 1, 2022)

Courierdog said:


> Enough politics and back to the topic of discussion of *Downsizing To A Smaller Lathe
> A very worth while Topic as not everyone can find a home for full sized machine tools.*


I quite agree, however, I was just reading in this month's Scientific American an article that is basically about propaganda and overcoming it's affects and seeing thru it.  surprisingly, the author doesn't seem to realize that she is falling right into the very trap she pretends to be against, using the very word "lies" about what she considers her opponents views.  What she is saying is no news to me, however, I thimpfks she would consider ME to be a "CT", conspiracy theorist, because I believe conspiracies are with us every day of every year.  (Anthony Sutton describes a conspiracy as basically 3 parts:  1) a group of people meet in secret, 2) that group decides on a course of action 3) that action is illegal.  Anthony is NOT speaking about what we consider to "criminal conspiracies" which happen every day, but rather, corporate and governmental, and these too happen eveery day).  Her article is interesting but in my opinjion naive and even guilty of her own accusings.

Anyway, I have some used and unused reamers for sale.  Anyone interested?  or is this the wrong place to ask?


----------



## Joe (Feb 2, 2022)

I guess I'm just lucky. I don't do any social media but at least once a week my wife will pass her phone to me and ask something like "is this the sort of bandsaw you're looking for ? " Well actually I found the  Do-All but she found the lathe and either the mill or the surface grinder. On top of that she is an amazing cook and incredibly gorgeous. Yup, I am lucky indeed.


----------



## clockworkcheval (Feb 3, 2022)

You are right about back to the basic issue. Lately I have started to improve my skills in shaping metal with hand-tools. A major motivator is the clock which our former member Frans Arts of our horology society made without any machinetool at all. It took him four years. Also all gears and pinions are made by sawing and filing. If you try to work without machinetools it is amazing what enormous reduction of accessories occurs. A major step to a smaller working space! See picture of the manual made clock. Works fine!


----------



## ajoeiam (Feb 3, 2022)

clockworkcheval said:


> You are right about back to the basic issue. Lately I have started to improve my skills in shaping metal with hand-tools. A major motivator is the clock which our former member Frans Arts of our horology society made without any machinetool at all. It took him four years. Also all gears and pinions are made by sawing and filing. If you try to work without machinetools it is amazing what enormous reduction of accessories occurs. A major step to a smaller working space! See picture of the manual made clock. Works fine!
> 
> snip



(Please - - - some serious tongue in cheek arriving!!!!)

'Former member' - - - is that because after this monumental edifice he said - - - - "That's enough!!!!" or because he is no longer with us?

I for one would love a set of drawings and build commentary to that baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clockworkcheval (Feb 3, 2022)

Sadly he is no longer with us. Frans Arts had most of his designs in his head. Usually he would start out with a traditional base and keep adding to it. No drawings or sketches left behind.


----------



## ajoeiam (Feb 4, 2022)

clockworkcheval said:


> Sadly he is no longer with us. Frans Arts had most of his designs in his head. Usually he would start out with a traditional base and keep adding to it. No drawings or sketches left behind.


Might take a careful examination of this very interesting design. 
I too do a lot of work in my bean box but enough of what I do needs calculations so there are some bread crumbs left even if there aren't complete destructions - - - grin!

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Zeb (Feb 4, 2022)

Courierdog said:


> We Canadians will NEVER bow the knee to an American monarch.


(Sarcasm below, in case there's question)
Take off eh! Your minister prime with the decepticon variant bows to the unelected US science king oligarch hosercrat. Except for the fringe minority who used the force, eh. Beauty.

ehem....

Yeah, after years of having a machine for everything at work I've gone back to files and hand tools for a lot of work. Even carefully turning metal by hand is rewarding. All my machining stuff (Sherline) sits ready in a 3'x7' closet. I can drop them on the kitchen island and, so long as it's left cleaner than when I arrived, my wife is pleased. Belt power is weak on them but quiet. I can machine all day while the wife sews contentedly.


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 5, 2022)

clockworkcheval:
that is one beautiful clock, that is a work of art, it is amazing what the human mind can see and let the person express those thought and pictures in the mind to see the results of such things, I have had an interest in clock repairs even if only to do it for myself, now that I am retired have made a few yard sales and picked up some old clock for almost nothing, so now I will start finding out where to learn and get parts, I will never be as good as people like you but just one going with attention to detail and hearing it run and keep time would be so exciting, hats off to you fellows that have mastered that trade, you all are a cut above, Joe


----------



## clockworkcheval (Feb 5, 2022)

One of our most popular manuals is 'Practical Benchwork for Horologists' by Louis and Samuel Levin, any edition from 1938 on.


----------



## matthew-s (Feb 5, 2022)

Eccentric said:


> I own one of these LMS 8.5" X 20 Deluxe lathes and am very happy with it.   ...



Did you, or anyone else here who owns the 8.5x20 previously have 7x16 or similar other 7"/C3 class Sieg machine? I'm very interested to know if the 8.5 is a substantial step up in quality / performance , or the same as the 7x16 but with a bigger machining envelope.

I find my 7x16 to be "serviceable" but prone to chatter, and despite getting the MicroMark version, and still needed (and still needs more) fettling to get it square. 

I am also in a small shop 8'x12' so I feel like the 8.5 is as large as I can go and still have room to turn around.


----------

